# malclusion



## beeman (Sep 20, 2015)

I have just found one of my Blue foxes dead(3weeks old)- ( after inspection, I found one of the teeth had grown very long probably stopping it eating-is this common in mice, More to the point could it be an inherited trait of this strain???


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's common in all rodents.It can be hereditary but also may be caused by trauma.


----------

